# Alessio Cerci



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2014)

Alessio Cerci è un attaccante esterno, capace di svolgere il ruolo di ala destra o di seconda punta.
Quest'estate, dopo una telenovela infinita che ha coinvolto anche il Milan, è passato all'Atletico Madrid per 19 milioni compresi i bonus.

Attualmente, Cerci è per Simone solo una riserva. In due partite di Liga, ha giocato solo gli 8 minuti dell'ultima (2-2 contro il Celta Vigo), mentre contro il Real (2-1 per l'Atletico) è rimasto in panchina.

In Champions contro l'Olympiacos (partita persa per 3-2) ha giocato solo gli ultimi 24 minuti di gara.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2014)

Che partisse dalla panchina era abbastanza logico, vedremo nei prossimi mesi se si calerà nel mondo Simeone ed Atletico, mondo molto particolare


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2014)

c'era già il topic su Cerci. 

http://www.milanworld.net/cerci-vt4560.html


----------

